# Baby pigeon growth



## Hussain21 (Apr 27, 2017)

I have a baby fantail pigeon which is exactly a month old .. adult pigeons stopped feeding it when it was 3 weeks and ever since then I have been hand feeding it. Now it has started to eat on its own but growth is very slow and it still does not walk or attempt to fly. 

I feed mix grain which I feed the the adult pigeons.

It's active and weighs around 125g now. Attaching it's picture for advise as it looks weak for a one month old pigeon. 

Thank you,
Deen.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I answered your private message. After seeing the pictures, it looks like he's going to be good size from the looks of those wings. As I stated in my reply, I had one baby that had a huge chest with his head set far back....resting on his back. He took forever to move around and eat on his own. I attributed it to the size of his chest. He was very clumsy because of it. Keep encouraging him to eat and move around to gain strength. Have you checked for canker?
Very pretty baby!


----------



## Hussain21 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi,

Thank you so much for your reply. 

Yes he feeds few times a day and I ensure he eats enough and gets enough water too.

Couple of days back baby could barely move but I noticed that's he has started to stand and move around a little. Also increase in weight within few days. 

I did not see any canker in his throat .. ill check again .. hopefully it grows stronger and bigger ..

Thank you again 

Regards,
Deen.


----------



## Hussain21 (Apr 27, 2017)

Quick update after 2 weeks .. he has grown up in size and weight . Weighs close to 200grms now from 120grms .. wings fully grown and has started to eat and drink on its own .. thank you for your guidance Msfreebird . Attaching pics of the bird..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Ohhhh, Beautiful little one! He just needed time to grow into those wings and legs! As I mentioned, I had one that his chest was so big he had trouble standing and eating. It seemed to take him forever to learn how to manipulate his head and neck past his chest to eat, and get balance.
I'm so glad he's coming along... Thank you for the update!


----------

